# Walther PPK 32acp



## irishpunk (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been trying for some time now to find out what my ppk 32acp is worth. I'll give some details after I yell you all I I came upon it. 

I inherited it from my step-father, who inherited it from his father. I've been "quoted" that the pistol is worth upwards of $1500.00.

Everyone that I've shown it to has told me that it is "pre WW2", just by the markings that are on it

This pistol has some wear, that would be expected, it's heavy as well (for a 32acp). I am not trying to sell this pistol in anyway, it will go to my son. . .and so on. 

If the serial number would help those of you with knowledge out there, let me know.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

The most knowledgeable folks I know are on the P38 forum. Be prepared to post photos for an honest opinion. The database they have is the most complete one that I know of. Registration is free and you can easily upload photos from your computer. Value depends on condition, rarity and most what a buyer would pay for it. I have a pre-war PPK (1939) my Father brought back from WW-II with capture papers and I intend to hand it down to my Daughter.


----------

